# My first full body pics - 3 months bulk so far



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

OK

Please be nice, i'm a little self concious !

Never photographed my legs before

Also looking a lot more bulky (fat...) as i've put on almost 2 stone in the last 3 months (!)

Weight: just under 15 stone 1/2 (approx 215lbs)

Bodyfat: Estimated 16 - 17% (what do you think?)

Height 5'9.

officially 18" gun (right one), left one is 17 3/4". Wheels approx 24 1/2 - 25

Also, check my nice new skinhead.

Comments per-lease !

Nick


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Definately a lot bigger, you've made progress on that. You might want to consider investing in some boxers however. Keep it up until cut time!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

they are boxers i just pulled them up !!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

lookin good m8,,and one nice hair cut too


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

You have put on quite a bit of weight. Must be eating alot  .

When you starting your next cut?


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

man ur arms are looking thick,

the shaved head suites u as well bro


----------



## Poom (Aug 4, 2005)

nice one you look very beast like, and dont worry your legs look in proportion to the rest of you too, huge .

yeah there is a bit of fat, but not like a belly or anything so cutting shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

bloody hell...big difference from the previous pics of you i have seen....your looking bigger & your new hair do suits you sir


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

looking good dude-i dont think you look fat as it goes-i still think a leaner bulk would stop your worrying about your bf tho


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

thx devil tahir darren poom and crazycal1, i know i'm just god damn sexy with my hair eh 

splinter not planning to cut for another 3 months - so perhaps i'll be around 16 1/2 stone then !

crazy what suggestions do you have on my diet to get a leaner bulk? Remember i'm an endo not a super ecto like yourself  - for simplicity here is an example of my daily diet:

Nutrition

I aim for 7 - 8 'meals' per day. I say 'meal' here because i'm including the pre and PWO food here as meals. Realistically I eat 4000 - 4500 cals per day, with approx 300 grams protein, 500 grams carbs, 125 grams fats. I'm very consistent in my food and pretty religiously eat every 2 - 2 1/2 hours, and almost every day is the following:

Meal 1 - Morning shake:

1 1/2 scoops dymatize elite whey, 1 banana, 1 tablespoon peanut butter, 3/4 pint of skimmed milk, 100 grams oats, 1 egg whole, 5 egg whites blended.

Meals 2,3:

150 grams lean white meat (normally chicken or turkey) with approx 150 grams (cooked weight) of brown rice with cashews (raw) and raisins, sometimes with some pesto.

Meal 4: Pre-workout:

Either a 1/2 portion of the above, or oats with 1 1/2 scoops whey, 6 egg whites in the blender.

Meal 5: Post-Workout:

2 scoops of whey, 1 egg whole, 5 whites with 3/4 scoop of dextrose.

Meal 6,7 (Meal 6 is normally 1 hr after PWO):

Meal like meals 2,3, or 100 grams noodles with 2 or 3 cans of tuna (130 grams/can), normally split in half. Sometimes I may substitute this meal for 2 slices of wholemeal bread with peanut butter, or for 2 wholemeal pitta breads with low-fat humus, or 10 eggs (2 yolks 8 whites) on 2 wholemeal toast slices - this is normally a relaxing part of the day in front of the TV/PC etc.

Meal 8 (before bed):

1 1/2 scoops dymatize elite whey, 1 1/2 tablespoon peanut butter, 1 pint of skimmed milk, 1 egg whole, 5 egg whites blended.

Points to note:

All bread, rice etc is the wholemeal alternative. Peanut butter used is all natural and 98% peanuts. Milk is always skimmed. Eggs are lion-quality and are normally consumed raw unless in meals 6,7. I occassionally eat out, but when I do its nothing too bad, like Nandos (half chicken, chips () and corn). This would normally mean replacing 2 meals, but having a protein flapjack bar within that period too.

Snacks:

If i do snack, then it is with Chemical Nutrition Pro-flapjack bars (cherry and almond flavour), or the odd teaspoon or two of peanut butter.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i noticed in your log that your breakfast is 800 cals-it seemed alot-i dare say subsequent meals may be less tho-i`m under the impression that meals of 500 cals is enuff(but your a big bloke)-try cutting a couple of hundred cals from your diet(from fat?-ask razg)-i bet you`ll keep gaining weight-

saying that you appear to get out of a training plataeu,by eating more(lucky you),but i would imagine thats cos you`ve upped your carbs.

you need to find that fine line between maintainance cals, gaining muscle and minimal fat cals and gaining muscle(albeit quicker)with more fat cals-i think lean muscle bulking is best as your still natural-the way your going youre gonna have to get to 18 stone-ish and go on a massive cut to look good at 16 stone-try to get yourself back to 15% bf-you should be able to maintain that far easier than killing yourself on a cut to get yourself down 12-13% for a couple of weeks-i`m sure you can still gain at 15%-

i know you eat,sleep and breathe bb`ing -just be patient dude :wink:


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Beast like is the word, you've certainly packed those pounds on to that frame.

Legs look in proportion


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

good effort nick. thats some serious bulk youv packed on. i need to follow in ur footsteps and start packing on sum more size. my weight gain has slowed a bit over the lastweek. went from 12 to 13 stone in the 1st month of being on the gear. now its slowing down a bit.

im thinking of getting some mammoth 1500. have you herd of it? theres 1500 calories in each shake

maybe thats what i need in addition to the huge amount im eating!

soz to hijack thread bro. si


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

sitries said:


> im thinking of getting some mammoth 1500. have you herd of it? theres 1500 calories in each shake
> 
> maybe thats what i need in addition to the huge amount im eating!
> 
> soz to hijack thread bro. si


Thats only because of the serving size, its full of sugar and will make you fat in a week, you need oats not maltodextrin!

Nick, your huge! Looking well chunky! :lol:


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

cheers andy, si , tom

I'm not too convinced with shakes such as mammoth 1500 for similar reasons to what tom says, they pack it with 'calories' that aren't necessarily that good for you. I'm sure you've seen me mention several times my MRP shake, which is cheap and clean:

milk, whey, oats, egg whites, peanut butter, banana

probably can get up to 1000 calories with the right split there too, is cheap and tastes great.

------------------------------------------------------

EDIT: i calculated the exact amounts of eveything:

breakfast MRP:

milk, whey, oats, egg whites, peanut butter, banana

Skimmed Milk = 400ml = 140 calories with 12/20/0

Oats = 100grams = 350 calories with 12/75/3

Eggs (whole) = 1 egg = 75 calories with 6/0/5

Egg whites = 5 egg whites = 75 calories with 17/0/0

Whey protein powder = 1 1/2 scoops = 170 calories with 34/4/2.5

Peanut butter (natural) = 1 tablespoon = 95 calories with 5/3/8

Banana = 1 large = 120 calories with 1/31/0

This gives a total of:

~1000 calories with 87/133/18.5 split protein/carbs/fats

-------------------------------------------------------------

But if you are still thinking of going down the mass shake route, I think the best value is this: http://www.cheapuksupplements.co.uk/product.php?xProd=5&xSec=8&jssCart=5e8766abce6797b90ca9a0db18b20a57

Its 12lbs of mass gain shake with creatine included, for just 35.99!

Also, you might wanna consider Extreme nutrition's MRP here: http://www.extremenutrition.co.uk/catalog/performance-mass-p-203.html

Nick


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey Nick

Bodyfat is around the 20% mark apparently, though its hard to say for definate. I got this estimate from a nutritionist over at steroidology.com


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

that would make sense, maybe slightly lower like 18 - 19 i'd like to think.

Did you post my pictures up there?

Nick


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

In my post i included a link to your pic, after I got the estimate I edited and deleted the link.

Sorry I should of asked permission.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

good progress m8 its all there :wink:


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

nice 1 nick. i think i will go with the one you recommended with the 1250 calories per serving. the idea of making my own shake is nice but to impractical for me. All i seem to be doing ATM is working my bolox off at work - getting home and cooking - then hitting the gym - then home again and cook another meal or 2. Makingthe shakes would just be abotherchore and i would blow it out more often than not. cheers 4 the links bro. si


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

Can you take some better quality photos bit hard to make out, abit bigger too would be good.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2006)

^^ mate if you click on the pics they open up to a bigger and better quality pic.

good work nick.


----------



## maximummuscle (Mar 4, 2006)

You looking big nick

id be well happy at that size 

how do you eat so much? i struggle with 5 meals a day

Gona give them shakes a try defo 

Keep it up mate


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

nick you'd look so much better if you shaved your head and grow a goaty???? :lol:


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

hahaha

i did shave my head and grow a beard at one point tho!


----------

